

Ask HN: Effects of lamictal on programming/problem solving - smabie

I&#x27;m bipolar and take lamictal as a mood stabilizer and it literally has saved my life.<p>Lamictal is known to have cognitive side-effects (impairing working memory, etc) and I was wondering if anyone had some experience with taking lamictal and programming. I would stop taking lamictal and take some cognitive tests for a baseline but I am too scared. Any comments would be appreciated.<p>thanks!
======
thousande
Hi

This comment is a bit late, but you could also try asking here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/bipolar](http://www.reddit.com/r/bipolar)

Good luck!

